# Looking for RP partners



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

Yis

I'm seeking SFW Rp partners for character development and just plain fun

The Genres I do are adventure, humor, and romance.

If anyone's interested, shoot me a message here!


----------



## Julen (May 22, 2016)

I'm in :3


----------



## Lycaan Drakensken (May 22, 2016)

Yeah, I'll do a romance rp ^^
@KimButt


----------



## KimButt (May 22, 2016)

@Lycaan Drakensken @Julen 
Sure! That'll be a good idea! I'm pretty much a sucker for anything


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 22, 2016)

Adventure time, here I come~


----------



## Lycaan Drakensken (May 23, 2016)

KimButt said:


> @Lycaan Drakensken @Julen
> Sure! That'll be a good idea! I'm pretty much a sucker for anything


Excellent


----------

